# This is a travesty



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2014)

Northamptons pedestrianised drag (abington street) is behind my back being turned into a street. With cars and shit. This is bullshit, it might not live up to the 'Rose of the Shires' boast in that toewn centre but it was not without it's quiet charm. What are they going to do with the shoemaking-thing statue? This is all because they built a new bus station and condemned loathesome old Greyfriars to it's soon to be fufilled and righteous demise. imo.

wither now the spinadisc crew?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2014)

for how long's it been pedestrianised?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2014)

As long as I can remember. 

Don't live there anymore, but this news makes me sad.


----------



## bmd (Aug 10, 2014)

Spinadisc! I used to deal with them back in the day. Made me think of Selectadisc in Nottingham too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> for how long's it been pedestrianised?




as long as I have known it. Probably wasn't back in the days when Northampton was the capital of England (I shit you not)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never been to Northampton - I should try to arrange a trip there someday.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've never been to Northampton - I should try to arrange a trip there someday.



You haven't missed much.


----------



## bmd (Aug 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> as long as I have known it. Probably wasn't back in the days when Northampton was the capital of England (I shit you not)


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 23, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in the wankers southern forum?


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Shouldn't this be in the wankers southern forum?



Northampton's in the midlands. You can keep it in here. 

I nearly went to that Nene poly to study History and Philosophy. In fact if I hadn't faled and had to retake one of my A Levels, Northampton coulda been my fate.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 23, 2014)

xenon said:


> Northampton's in the midlands. You can keep it in here.
> 
> I nearly went to that Nene poly to study History and Philosophy. In fact if I hadn't faled and had to retake one of my A Levels, Northampton coulda been my fate.


It's the North part of Southampton and it belongs down there and so does the fucking midlands for that matter.

Norvern Forum now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> It's the North part of Southampton and it belongs down there and so does the fucking midlands for that matter.
> 
> Norvern Forum now



You do realise we could eject soft southern Cheshire from the North very easily.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You do realise we could eject soft southern Cheshire from the North very easily.


Bollocks you're on the same latitude as me matey. Notice I said latitude and not level


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2014)

no, its got north in the name so is here.

I've been in the new bus station now. It looks like any modernist plastic and glass piece of throwaway shit you can find up and down the land. I hated Greyfriars for being so filthy and gloomy but it did have a kind of brooding neo-gothic brutalist charm about it. A fuck-you of a building rather than this new one which is like a limp handshake from a new labour spad


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> no, its got north in the name so is here.
> 
> I've been in the new bus station now. It looks like any modernist plastic and glass piece of throwaway shit you can find up and down the land. I hated Greyfriars for being so filthy and gloomy but it did have a kind of brooding neo-gothic brutalist charm about it. A fuck-you of a building rather than this new one which is like a limp handshake from a new labour spad



I actually thought it was further north that it appears Never been personally. 

What do they sound like in Northishampton? Do they have a bit of that YamYam in the mix?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2014)

you'd be hard pressed to find a broad n'pton accent outside of the rural bits these days but yea, a bit 'alwrite m'duck?' sort of thing


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Bollocks you're on the same latitude as me matey. Notice I said latitude and not level


----------



## Mattym (Aug 24, 2014)

bmd said:


> Spinadisc! I used to deal with them back in the day. Made me think of Selectadisc in Nottingham too.



& Vinylunderground (opposite Spinadisc), or at least used to be.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

BRILLIANT NEWS

they started taking Greyfriars apart brick by brick but the projected costing looked so awful they've decided on a controlled demolition! Blowing it up!

I'm going to go and see it with m8s. It'll be a good day out


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2015)

Have they set a date for the demolition DotCommunist?
I'd love to witness it


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Have they set a date for the demolition DotCommunist?
> I'd love to witness it


Ross is on it- he's going to txt me when the date is in the local press.

I've so many many memories attatched to that place, most of them fairly dark. End of an era etc


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2015)

I've always wanted to see a big building get blown up. They did a tower block just down the road from me when I lived in Plumstead but the first I knew of it was the massive cloud of dust.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

Recon top of St. Johns multistory will give the best view. Heres hoping OB don't act the spoilsports and try to ban crowds


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Recon top of St. Johns multistory will give the best view. Heres hoping OB don't act the spoilsports and try to ban crowds



I've they've subcontracted the operation to Lambeth. £20 a ticket apparently.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonder if I can sneak in for one last piss in the top end stairwell


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd love to know whose bought the land and what it will become. Prime town centre land. Better not be another fucking casino.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2015)

It's going to be demolished on Sunday 15th March


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2015)

we need farmerbarleymow's input on this. where is he?


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.northampton.gov.uk/news/article/2031/greyfriars-demolition-date-announced


----------



## Athos (Feb 3, 2015)

I might make the short hop up from glorious Bedfordshire to see this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> http://www.northampton.gov.uk/news/article/2031/greyfriars-demolition-date-announced


Northants urb meetup on the top of St Johns carpark


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Northants urb meetup on the top of St Johns carpark


I've got Damien Dempsey Tickets La otherwise I'd be there in solidarity  Keep the faith/carpark/uglyredbrickbuilding


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> It's going to be demolished on Sunday 15th March


It's good of them to do it on a non-schoolday. It will be the greatest entertainment Northampton has seen ever


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I've got Damien Dempsey Tickets La otherwise I'd be there in solidarity  Keep the faith/carpark/uglyredbrickbuilding


Is damien dempsey going to implode a 40 year old landmark. He isn't is he. He isn't.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> It's good of them to do it on a non-schoolday. It will be the greatest entertainment Northampton has seen ever



Yes, I'm chuffed it's on a non-school day


----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have to go to Northampton every few months on business,it's a shit hole.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm there quite regularly for work for the next few months. I don't mind it tbh, certainly parts of the town centre have some nice buildings and it's quite easy to get some decent priced food. 

It is a bit soulless in some ways but so is the whole country tbh


----------



## Dan U (Feb 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Northants urb meetup on the top of St Johns carpark


If that's the one near the museum and theatre then I wish they would take fucking debit cards.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> If that's the one near the museum and theatre then I wish they would take fucking debit cards.


we are still emerging from the idea of barter and promises as currency. Do not trouble us with your satanic cards


----------



## Dan U (Feb 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> we are still emerging from the idea of barter and promises as currency. Do not trouble us with your satanic cards


I see. 

I will ensure I have 7 quid in change.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I see.
> 
> I will ensure I have 7 quid in change.




well you could leave the car at home and take the bus to...oh wait ITS GETTING BLOWN UP


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

WELL! since the PTB have set up an exclusion zone and anyway I have outstanding beef with my brother I'm not going to northampton, I had plans to infiltrate mayerhold car park building and watch from the top deck. Apparently so did everyone else and chatted about it on social media so OB are now wise to it. Pointless nicking avoidance is now my policy.

BUT!

the Chronicle & Echo are offering a live stream of the glory here:
http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/greyfriars-demolition-webcam


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

these adverts for the forces are a grind on this live stream. So far I've been spammed with adverts to go fly and bomb people I've never met, go on a boat and shell people I've never met. Just waiting for the request to be a beast of burden carrying a sharp edged rifle and we'll have the full trio of inglorious occupations. They'd never take me anyway, I'm to weedy and opinionated.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> we need farmerbarleymow's input on this. where is he?



Erm, nowhere near Northampton?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2015)

Have they blown it up yet?  The livestream won't work on my laptop.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 15, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Have they blown it up yet?  The livestream won't work on my laptop.


It looks like a bomb's hit it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Have they blown it up yet?  The livestream won't work on my laptop.


Chron & Ech website is so laden with spam it would trouble a Cray 

according to my stream it hasn't gone off yet. Builders time frames ennit. I'll tell you when its one mate and it'll be 500 quid


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

missed it


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It looks like a bomb's hit it!
> 
> View attachment 68833




Farewell Grimfriars, farewell to all that. I knew thee well. The first time I ever had a braiding one was with your downstairs afro-carribean hairplace. The worst bacon sandwich I have ever had, cafe downstairs. There was a fruit machine in there and my cousin fancied himself as a bandit on the fruities. When he lost he started crying shenanigans and kicking the machine in before being escorted from the premises by staff

You were ugly. Everyone hated you but had no choice but to walk your disgusting grimy paths. And by god did I add to the grime. It was a different time, I had no respect for anything including myself. Pissed, shat and vomited in there. Had a fight (more handbags really). Kissed a frogwoman in there. Now its gone. Into the dust where we will all go. Is there a word for inexplicable nostalgia for something you never liked. I bet there is in german.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> <snip> Is there a word for inexplicable nostalgia for something you never liked. I bet there is in german.


Sorry for your loss Dottie, it's a big thing to lose from your life, even if it wasn't a thing of beauty. 

Nostalgie de boue  - literally "nostalgia of mud".  The nostalgia felt by soldiers who'd survived years of trench warfare with all its hardships and dangers, but missed the friendships and the sense of purpose, even waxing lyrical about getting trenchfoot and being crawled over by rats in the dugouts, for crying out loud.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

between 96-99 I used that old place morning and night to get to school. And every rip after for work or pleasure involve the grimfriars bus station. I remember once being semi comatose from applied super lager and crashing on one of the wooden pews. Of course I still had the professional alcoholics iron grip on my open tin, so was awoken by a staff trying to wrest it from my grasp. I sais 'OMG is the X4 still running! why are you nicking my beer'

the bod took my beer an informed me that the place was now closed and you can't drink beer in here anyway, got somewhere to get your head down lad

yes I had. Knocking up one of mums work friends at late o'clock to beg for a sofa to sleep on. Good look!


what always perplexed me was that for the best part of a decade the office space on top was 'to let'. Nobody ever rented it. It was just there, prime space on top of a transport hub, just waste. Ah well. G'night grimfriars. Terry and grimfriars in the same month. I'll never get to see it in the afterlife because I am not going to hell and thats deffo where grimfriars is going.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2015)

Farewell to The Mouth of Hell


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2015)

hmm given the way that dust cloud is going a stop on top of St Johns would require face masks


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 15, 2015)

Distinctly heard the knockouts on that !
but less dust that I expected, hope they've plenty of water to wash those cars off - brick dust makes a good scourer !


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-31912594
Vijeo

Quite clearly an inside job


----------

